# Newbie question re Kontakt 6 "Save Changes to Instrument ? " dialogue



## jonesdip (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm sure this may have been asked at least 100 times already but is there a way to prevent kontakt 6 from automatically presenting the "Save Changes to Instrument" dialogue after minor changes to an instrument. So far I've manged to remember to select the "No" option but it becomes a nuisance. If I did hit Yes accidentally does the instrument get automatically overwritten or is there a further choice to "Save it as..." Thanks in advance for patience and any help.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 2, 2019)

No such option.

If you click Yes, the instrument does get overwritten.


----------



## I like music (Dec 2, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> No such option.
> 
> If you click Yes, the instrument does get overwritten.



Most nerve-wracking experience known to man.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 2, 2019)

Well no, you get this option in most any other program, too. Like your word processor, or image editor, or whatever... And they don't have the option to remove that prompt either (at least great majority of programs I've ever used I didn't find that option in any of them).


----------



## jonesdip (Dec 2, 2019)

Thank you for your help - it's appreciated. I shall take a great deal more care in future! Out of interest does every aspect of the instrument get overwritten i.e. say mic position settings, velocity curve changes etc. I think it's time to RTFM


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 2, 2019)

There is no such thing as a partial overwrite. The old state of the instrument gets saved with the latest one before you clicked "yes" in that dialog.


----------



## jonesdip (Dec 2, 2019)

The light begins to dawn...… many thanks for your patience.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 2, 2019)

It's pretty easy to copy and zip the originals so you always have a way to return should you need to.


----------



## jonesdip (Dec 2, 2019)

I try to make a point of doing that as soon as I get a new library anyway on a backup drive and a NAS. Thanks


----------

